

What are News.YC analogues for other areas? - kcy

I love coming to news.yc for all things related to software, hacking, entrepreneurship, and all things in-between.  What are similarly excellent aggregator sites for other areas like Energy/Cleantech, Healthcare, Hardware, etc?
======
Harkins
Reddit is the same thing, but for dumb pictures and political sensationalism.

